# Circuito temporizador para indicador reserva de combustible



## pechinn (Oct 2, 2006)

Le he instalado a mi moto un interruptor de flotador en el depósito de gasolina para que me indique cuando entra en reserva. Funciona perfectamente solo que en aceleraciones o frenadas bruscas empieza a pestañear. Me gustaría completarlo con un circuito temporizador el cual haga funcionar al indicador led (y si es posible de forma intermitente) cuando el interruptor de flotador este accionado al menos 15 o 20 segundos.

Si alguien me puede orientar, le estaré eternamente agradecido.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## pechinn (Oct 22, 2006)

No hay nadie que me pueda ayudar???


----------



## Vincent_Hill (Abr 21, 2007)

Hola

Puedes colocar el circuito dentro de un cilindro con dos agujeros, uno abajo y otro arriba, de esta manera, la gasolina entra hace su medida, en las frenadas y acelerones, la gasolina, se mueve, pero solo el cilindro, la ola es menor, conforme se va consumiendo, va saliendo por el agujero inferior, entrando aire por el superior.


----------



## aniebuhr (Jul 2, 2007)

?? no es mas facil hacer un temporizador con retardo de encendido que meter cosas raras en el tanque de combustible?


----------



## vally (Jul 9, 2007)

Prueba a poner un condensador en paralelo con el testigo de forma que hasta que no esté "en reserva completamente" no se te ilumine.

Salu2


----------



## juan_33 (Mar 14, 2009)

espero que te sirva


----------



## leoncio suarez (Abr 2, 2009)

como hacer un medidor indicador de nivel de agua que me de salida de 0 a 5 volts de cd.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2009)

leoncio suarez dijo:
			
		

> como hacer un medidor indicador de nivel de agua que me de salida de 0 a 5 volts de cd.


Con un transductor de presión.

http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag45.html


----------



## mistemasta (May 26, 2010)

hola. reabro este hilo para preguntar si alguien consiguió poner el chivato indicador de reserva.
mi moto trae indicador de nivel de aguja, y yo no sé cómo funciona, aunque igual la aguja se mueve por una tensión variable que recibe del flotador, y va variando según baja el nivel. Entonces, no sé si se puede hacer que se encienda un testigo cuando ese valor caiga por debajo de un valor determinado.
Agradezco cualquier ayuda.


----------

